
Can discount/Promo code be used to capture cart and transaction data? - wanderingMonk
I want to understand if a third party which provides a discount&#x2F;promo code can capture cart and transactions data happen on some eCommerce website using that code?
======
rovr138
If the code and product come from the third party, most probably the ecommerce
site wil have to send that code to the third party and not loose money.

Imagine an iPhone. Apple releases a coupon. If you buy it at BestBuy with the
coupon, either BestBuy doesn’t tell Apple and eat the cost or they tell Apple,
we actually sold it for X due to your coupon.

There are also extensions now that finds and adds the bes coupons for you
automatically. They can see everything on your page and relay it back to the
company.

